# Recherche thème au crayon



## AlBundy (21 Août 2006)

Bonjour, 

J'ai vu je ne sais plus où (là est le problème) un joli thème dessiné au crayon, quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?


----------



## Lisaraël (24 Août 2006)

http://www.guikit.com ?

Ca peut &#234;tre une bonne base de recherche, apr&#232;s, je sais pas vraiment...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

Le Thème s'appelait DXB, il avait été créer par Butt O'sigh's.
Voici un aperçu du thème sur Windows.






.
C'est un vieux thème (de l'époque de Jaguar), il est introuvable aujourd'hui.


----------



## noAr (4 Septembre 2006)

Effectivement, c'est pas r&#233;cent r&#233;cent. 
Je suis quasiment certain d'avoir customis&#233; un os 9 (au moins) avec ce theme (je sais plus avec quelle appli par contre, mais je reconnais le graphisme).


----------



## AlBundy (5 Septembre 2006)

J'ai trouvé celui là, qui est très proche de ce que je recherchais.

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/22099

Merci


----------



## Moique (16 Septembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le Thème s'appelait DXB, il avait été créer par Butt O'sigh's.
> 
> C'est un vieux thème (de l'époque de Jaguar), il est introuvable aujourd'hui.



Il existe toujours sous le nom de mes, c'est toujours Butt I'sights qui s'en occupe, et elle crèche sur http://www.padmacolors.org

Elle le remet à jour assez fréquemment.

Moique


----------



## arno1x (23 Septembre 2006)

AlBundy a dit:


> J'ai trouv&#233; celui l&#224;, qui est tr&#232;s proche de ce que je recherchais.
> 
> http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/22099
> 
> Merci



oui ou l&#224; :

http://www.padmacolors.org/archives/2006/07/01_023746.php

edit : je viens de voir que tu l'as trouv&#233;... je d&#233;barque avec beaucoup de retard. Mille pardons.


----------



## greggorynque (16 Mars 2007)

c'est exactement le theme que je charchais, mais le site de l'auteur est en chinois et a l'air mort....

Si quelqun peut l'envopyer en DD ce serais super...

merci d'avance ! !


----------



## arno1x (16 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> c'est exactement le theme que je charchais, mais le site de l'auteur est en chinois et a l'air mort....
> 
> Si quelqun peut l'envopyer en DD ce serais super...
> 
> merci d'avance ! !


le voil&#224; bon courage 
Arno
http://www.padmacolors.org/archives/2006/07/01_023746.php
je comprends  le lien est effectivement mort, donne ton mail en pv je te l'envoie


----------



## arno1x (16 Mars 2007)

arno1x a dit:


> le voil&#224; bon courage
> Arno
> http://www.padmacolors.org/archives/2006/07/01_023746.php
> je comprends  le lien est effectivement mort, donne ton mail en pv je te l'envoie



sinon essaie celui l&#224; il fonctionne
http://www.padmacolors.org/archives/2006/12/01_073553.php

courage tu y arrives 

tu as, en haut &#224; gauche un petit lien "English" tu clic dessus et tu as la version anglaise de la page. Voil&#224;.


----------



## greggorynque (17 Mars 2007)

supeeeer merci

voila le lien si il plais a d'autres: 

http://babelfish.altavista.com/babe...//www.padmacolors.org/pics/mes_ub20061201.zip


----------

